# Help ID trespassers



## zachattack (Nov 2, 2012)

NorthWoodsHunter said:


> Wonder where he shot that deer.....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from big thumbs on a tiny keyboard.



Yeah right!!! Bmoffit- ever find any gut piles?


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

The bigger question is, where is that guy that supposedly knew something about this on this forum and claimed it was state land?

Will he weigh in again with his "knowledge"?

Wonder if it has anything to do with one of the stands being taken from the local Chief of Police.

(See the attached exchange.)

Cue the music...."Bad Boys, Bad Boys, Whatcha gonna do......"


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

petronius said:


> In Michigan, a larceny greater than $1,000 is a felony, less than $1000 is a misdemeanor.


Correct. 

http://www.criminaldefenselawyer.co...alties/petty-theft-michigan-penalties-defense

If the property stolen is valued at $200 or more, but less than $1,000, the theft still qualifies as a misdemeanor under Michigan law. This level of theft is punishable by a sentence of imprisonment of not more than one year or a fine of not more than $2,000 or three times the value of the property stolen, whichever is greater, or both imprisonment and a fine. (§ 750.356(4)(a).)


One year in jail. Looks like somebody could miss the opportunity to lift stands and cameras for the 2015 hunting season. 

I wonder how lenient the victims, prosecutor, and /or judge would be if all of the stuff that they stole were returned. One thing is for sure, it will be too late when they've been ID'ed. 

I still have my money that they will be..... :lol:


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

motdean said:


> Correct.
> 
> http://www.criminaldefenselawyer.co...alties/petty-theft-michigan-penalties-defense
> 
> ...


Your dreaming if you think they'd throw someone in jail for a year for stealing stands and cameras. Not a chance, as long as no one was physically harmed in the crime, and I don't care if they had stolen 5k worth of stuff.


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah, especially in light of the fact that he is stealing from the Chief of Police....I am sure that the prosecutor will go light on them.....Probably won't fine them and might even let them keep the stuff that they stole.


Thanks for the insight......


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

motdean said:


> Yeah, especially in light of the fact that he is stealing from the Chief of Police....I am sure that the prosecutor will go light on them.....Probably won't fine them and might even let them keep the stuff that they stole.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the insight......


I'm sure an grand jury will convene soon on this matter...

I see special treatment of a criminal due to who he stole from? ROFLMAO


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

Maybe you missed the key word.... Could.


But of course it is much easier to try jump on and try to prove somebody wrong.

Yeah, they never give special treatment depending on who you are or who you've victimized. In the market for a bridge????


----------



## PalookaJoe (Apr 2, 2012)

Now maybe, just maybe, if you could ever produce a trail cam pic like this one, we might be talking. However, absent such an image that actually might tend to incriminate somebody, I must renew my caution about calling people thieves and scumbags who have merely stepped into the range of some unknown trail cam. Oh, and we're still waiting for the new smoking gun trail cam pic that will send these losers to jail for a year. Seems that there has been drumroll now for over a week.


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

Here is the proposition....

If BMOFF produces the trailcam pic, you spill the beans with what you know.....and what proof you have that it is state land...

Inquiring minds want to know.....Ya know?


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

PalookaJoe said:


> Now maybe, just maybe, if you could ever produce a trail cam pic like this one, we might be talking. However, absent such an image that actually might tend to incriminate somebody, I must renew my caution about calling people thieves and scumbags who have merely stepped into the range of some unknown trail cam. Oh, and we're still waiting for the new smoking gun trail cam pic that will send these losers to jail for a year. Seems that there has been drumroll now for over a week.



Hmmmm you sound guilty of trespassing. ...... And more than once in some threads. Besides other poor actions you admitting to doing. 

Why is that?


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

PalookaJoe said:


> Now maybe, just maybe, if you could ever produce a trail cam pic like this one, we might be talking. However, absent such an image that actually might tend to incriminate somebody, I must renew my caution about calling people thieves and scumbags who have merely stepped into the range of some unknown trail cam. Oh, and we're still waiting for the new smoking gun trail cam pic that will send these losers to jail for a year. Seems that there has been drumroll now for over a week.


You must be some sort of simpleton... i posted the best pics of the "thieves" or "scumbags".. the pictures of them attempting to rip the camera off don't show their faces that well... therefore i didn't post them.. oh.. and by the way... keep the drum roll going as long as you like.. i'll post the new pics when i get them emailed to me... with as critical as you have been, the last thing i want to do is cause more controversy by posting poor quality photos.... DB....


----------



## PalookaJoe (Apr 2, 2012)

bucksnbows said:


> Hmmmm you sound guilty of trespassing. ...... And more than once in some threads. Besides other poor actions you admitting to doing.
> 
> Why is that?


Again.... nothing more than stirring the pot. First if you would, tell me the multiple times I have admitted to, or have been caught "trespassing". Second, Kindly cite all the "poor actions" I admit to committing. You must be referring to this opening day when I sat in an old shack on state land and was assaulted by a guy who said it was "his". I am keenly aware of hunting laws and am a considerate consumer of Michigan's natural bounty. 
I thank you in advance for not besmirching my name with your baseless innuendo.


----------



## PalookaJoe (Apr 2, 2012)

bmoffit said:


> You must be some sort of simpleton... i posted the best pics of the "thieves" or "scumbags".. the pictures of them attempting to rip the camera off don't show their faces that well... therefore i didn't post them.. oh.. and by the way... keep the drum roll going as long as you like.. i'll post the new pics when i get them emailed to me... with as critical as you have been, the last thing i want to do is cause more controversy by posting poor quality photos.... DB....


More name calling. Really? Grow up. I have never been critical. All I said was be careful about calling people scumbags and thieves without a shred of evidence. If, as you claim, you have pictures of the men in your original post "attempting to rip the camera off" I'd love to see them! I will immediately retract my cautionary statement and ride off into the sunset on this topic. We all know, don't we, that you possess no such images of these men in the act of stealing. Why perpetuate this charade any longer than necessary?


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

I doubt you are going to go riding into any sunset any time soon.

You are really questioning why people on this forum are disenfranchised (if you know what that word means) with you?

Maybe you haven't had a stand stolen, but I can tell you as someone that has, it is not a pleasant feeling. For you to come onto a web forum and spout off that you know something about it and then clam up when questioned really says alot about who you are.

Since you were first asked to espouse just what you know, the onus is on you, son. Checkmate. Any questions?


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

bmoffit said:


> You must be some sort of simpleton... i posted the best pics of the "thieves" or "scumbags".. the pictures of them attempting to rip the camera off don't show their faces that well... therefore i didn't post them.. oh.. and by the way... keep the drum roll going as long as you like.. *i'll post the new pics when i get them emailed to me... *with as critical as you have been, the last thing i want to do is cause more controversy by posting poor quality photos.... DB....


All I keep thinking is: The U.S. Postal Service only takes 3 days. Is email slower? I'm not tech savvy.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Magnet said:


> All I keep thinking is: The U.S. Postal Service only takes 3 days. Is email slower? I'm not tech savvy.


:lol:

L & O


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Magnet said:


> All I keep thinking is: The U.S. Postal Service only takes 3 days. Is email slower? I'm not tech savvy.



You ain't lying!!!!! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

hide a pistol frame in the stand and you can nab them for stolen weapon charges. very nice felony. doesn't really matter if they knew it was there.


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

OK, boys....time to pony up!

I have $50 that will be directly depostited into a kettle ringer outside the local Walmart if there are no pics.

I am going to bet that either there is something wrong with the computer or somebody is out of town, or something of that nature.

I don't see a poster coming on this board and say that there are additional pics and then not have them.

Anyone want to take the opposing side or sit and make idle chat all day?

(Bmoffit, you had better have pics!)


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

PalookaJoe said:


> More name calling. Really? Grow up. I have never been critical. All I said was be careful about calling people scumbags and thieves without a shred of evidence. If, as you claim, you have pictures of the men in your original post "attempting to rip the camera off" I'd love to see them! I will immediately retract my cautionary statement and ride off into the sunset on this topic. We all know, don't we, that you possess no such images of these men in the act of stealing. Why perpetuate this charade any longer than necessary?


We all know you came up with an idiotic statement about this being "state land", dont you remember? Sounds like a troll to me.

If you wander onto my land, thinking it may be state land, your ***** would be grass. You'd be ponying up a huge ticket for wandering off someone else's private land onto mine.

I'd say, take your car filled with deer genitalia and ride off.


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Boys, Boys, Boys..... I apologize for the delay...I do have pictures, but as I said earlier in this thread they're screen shots.. an emailed copy will have better resolution.. As far as the delay....sorry but I just can't go into details as why. You'll have to trust me .


----------



## PalookaJoe (Apr 2, 2012)

bmoffit said:


> Boys, Boys, Boys..... I apologize for the delay...I do have pictures, but as I said earlier in this thread they're screen shots.. aned copy will have better resolution.. As far as the delay....sorry but I just can't go into details as why. You'll have torust me .


Remember, these are going to be pictures of the guys in your original post "attempting to rip off a camera", right? I'll take the challenge. If he produces the Images he claims to have, i'll give $100 to the charity of his choice. When he dosent, he will do the same. certainly, If you are going to call somebody a scumbag and a thief you should have to prove it.


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

PalookaJoe said:


> Remember, these are going to be pictures of the guys in your original post "attempting to rip off a camera", right? I'll take the challenge. If he produces the Images he claims to have, i'll give $100 to the charity of his choice. When he dosent, he will do the same. certainly, If you are going to call somebody a scumbag and a thief you should have to prove it.


No.... if you had paid attention, to the thread.. these are newer pictures of the same "Thieves" in a area very close to where the original pictures were taken a month after. If you are that bent on seeing the pictures of them actually attempting to steal the camera and cannot take my word for it, i will get them..... Why else would i start a thread on trespassing and thieves????


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

People people people....you don't need a reason to deposit money to charity....just go do it whether there are pictures or not!!


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

.


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

PalookaJoe said:


> Remember, these are going to be pictures of the guys in your original post "attempting to rip off a camera", right? I'll take the challenge. If he produces the Images he claims to have, i'll give $100 to the charity of his choice. When he dosent, he will do the same. certainly, If you are going to call somebody a scumbag and a thief you should have to prove it.


In other thread you mentioned to know something more about this story... it's time you share what you know.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

PalookaJoe said:


> ....
> Remember, these are going to be pictures of the guys in your original post "attempting to rip off a camera", right?
> ...
> .


I think this is where P J might win. Having pictures of a person trespassing in front of a camera is one thing. Having pictures or video of them removing a camera or treestand from private property is another. It is possible with a 2nd camera catching the action, so maybe this is what bmoffit has to show us. The 2nd camera would need to be well hidden and probably a ways from the action so the photos might not be all that great.

L & O


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Liver and Onions said:


> I think this is where P J might win. Having pictures of a person trespassing in front of a camera is one thing. Having pictures or video of them removing a camera or treestand from private property is another. It is possible with a 2nd camera catching the action, so maybe this is what bmoffit has to show us. The 2nd camera would need to be well hidden and probably a ways from the action so the photos might not be all that great.
> 
> L & O


In the other thread PJ said "I happen to know a little more about this story. The cam in question is on State land. The men in the pic broke no laws." The OP has said that he has additional pics and that he will post them. PJ has been asked about his additional info but to my knowledge he has not provided any here. Someone is either lying or made a mistake. Mistakes happen, but I am not sure that either has admitted to one yet. I like to believe that no one is blantly lying here, but that it tbd.


----------



## PalookaJoe (Apr 2, 2012)

bmoffit said:


> You must be some sort of simpleton... i posted the best pics of the "thieves" or "scumbags".. _the pictures of them attempting to rip the camera off don't show their faces that well..._
> 
> 
> I'm not the one claiming to have images of these individuals "attempting to rip the camera off". YOU are. So like I have said many times. Don't call people scumbags and thieves without proof. Pictures of some guys in the woods on a trail cam don't prove a thing!
> So, for the enquiring minds that want to know what info I have on this subject. It is this..... Nobody has pictures of the guys in his original post stealing anything! Even though he says he does...he does not. He has been challenged by me and others to produce them. I continue to wait to be proved wrong. We shall see who the REAL troll is. I know you guys all want a big group hug with BMoffit in the middle, but the proof is in the pudding as they say. Or in this case, the pictures.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Is this the thread where the stuff being stolen belongs to the chief of police, so it's expected that the thieves will get 20 to life just for disrespecting the Chief?


----------



## pohlkat (Aug 14, 2013)

I'll throw 50 in the kettle to have this thing shutdown.lmao.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

pohlkat said:


> I'll throw 50 in the kettle to have this thing shutdown.lmao.


I accept paypal


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

pohlkat said:


> I'll throw 50 in the kettle to have this thing shutdown.lmao.


Or make the donation and just don't visit this thread again....:lol:

Everyone wins.....


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

Neal said:


> I accept paypal


Wish I had thought of that.....


----------



## pohlkat (Aug 14, 2013)

Touchy bunch of SPORTSMAN we have lately. Good one Neal.:lol:


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

PalookaJoe said:


> So, for the enquiring minds that want to know what info I have on this subject. It is this..... Nobody has pictures of the guys in his original post stealing anything! *(Do you know this as a fact?)* Even though he says he does...he does not. He has been challenged by me and others to produce them. I continue to wait to be proved wrong. We shall see who the REAL troll is. I know you guys all want a big group hug with BMoffit in the middle, but the proof is in the pudding as they say. Or in this case, the pictures.


PJ....again, you stated to know a little more about this situation. So, the _inquiring _minds still want to know what little more you know about this situation.


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

PalookaJoe said:


> bmoffit said:
> 
> 
> > You must be some sort of simpleton... i posted the best pics of the "thieves" or "scumbags".. _the pictures of them attempting to rip the camera off don't show their faces that well..._
> ...


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

pohlkat said:


> I'll throw 50 in the kettle to have this thing shutdown.lmao.



Yup, it's a joke, loads of innuendo, but where's the beef? ....:SHOCKED::SHOCKED:


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Wow I just read 57 responses and know exactly as much as I did on the original topic. New rule. Don't post topics UNLESS you have the pics to go with it right then.  Rule #2. Don't claim to be "in the know" on what really happened and not share said info after being asked countless times. Worthless thread.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

OAKSnPINE said:


> I just had yet another incident on my property. Got a plate this time so hope I can nab the scum.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Anything update on this one?


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Can someone tell me what difference it makes if the cameras are on state land or private? Theft is theft, is it not? If its not, I guess none of us had better not ever park our cars/trucks on state land. Come back from a day of hunting and find someone borrowed your vehicle without any recourse? I don't think so.

PJ...if you know something about the theft, as a sportsman, shouldn't you be obligated to a fellow sportsman to report what you know to the appropriate authorities? If you don't think you are, why did you bring it up?....just to gloat?


----------



## pickle252 (Dec 24, 2013)

bioactive said:


> I get antsy when someone tells me they are sending me an email and 10 seconds goes by without that binging sound. :lol:


Yeah ten seconds.......the OP talked about getting his email of the pics more than a few days ago. Imagine that. He keeps saying he is going to post them and has not. He says he has a screen shot but the email will be clearer. Put the screenshot photo on here then post the emailed photo. I am willing to bet there is no photo. I dont believe either of them, myself. I just drop by to see if these make believe photos turn up. Lmao


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Big Frank 25 said:


> Smokey Bear, there is no "the."


So "Bear" is his last name and not just a description of his species? 

It does make sense because he obviously is a bear and no need to call him Smokey THE Bear. Kinda odd that his last name is "Bear" and he is a bear isn't it? Kinda like "John Human" for a male human or something.


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

for all of you too impatient to wait for the emailed pics and for the non believers... here ya go





These are pictures taken the first week of December.. at least one of these two, we believe were in the first set of pics i posted back the first week of November.. I will still post the emailed copies when i get them... 
Also for Palooka... i will have your digital proof of the first two attempting to steal the cam that took their picture, seeing that your from that generation that will only believe pictures and not some ones word. I was told by the camera owner i would get them sometime this evening..
Also... I did not start this thread or the other one to start a bunch of controversy or other bull....or to be called a liar... I'm looking for help to identify these guys...

Lastly..The facts are this. In my first thread i posted in November the two guys i posted pics of did trespass and did attempt to steal that camera. They are also suspected in stealing 4 other cameras, 6 tree stands and two pop up blinds.


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

pickle252 said:


> Yeah ten seconds.......the OP talked about getting his email of the pics more than a few days ago. Imagine that. He keeps saying he is going to post them and has not. He says he has a screen shot but the email will be clearer. Put the screenshot photo on here then post the emailed photo. I am willing to bet there is no photo. I dont believe either of them, myself. I just drop by to see if these make believe photos turn up. Lmao


You happy now??


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Scary lookin dudes.....foreign descent


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

PalookaJoe said:


> casscityalum said:
> 
> 
> > PalookaJoe said:
> ...


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

beer and nuts said:


> Scary lookin dudes.....foreign descent



That's what I noticed. Looks like the one guy is holding a knife or something too.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Same person? Both pics look like the same gated walk, straight legged when they walk, same build,.....brothers, cousins....same person?!


----------



## Holzer (Oct 20, 2012)

Looks like a jacket that guys at oil change shops or tire stores wear......


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

beer and nuts said:


> Same person? Both pics look like the same gated walk, straight legged when they walk, same build,.....brothers, cousins....same person?!


You got all that from those pics?


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Holzer said:


> Looks like a jacket that guys at oil change shops or tire stores wear......


Maybe he just wanted to change the oil on the trail cams.:lol:
In all seriousness I really hope you can catch this waste of human life! Nothing worse than a thief!


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

beer and nuts said:


> Scary lookin dudes.....foreign descent


lol! What does a citizen look like? And how do you tell?


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

2508speed said:


> lol! What does a citizen look like? And how do you tell?


Could be some of Obama's Mexicans sneaking thru.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Hereditary lineage...or a person of culture descent.

I also can tell from the picture, his uncle is a barber, he has worked as a chauffeur once in his life, gambles on sports but only nba, and has taken advantage of his ailing grandpa but stealing his gold coins to buy a gaming system.


----------



## Holzer (Oct 20, 2012)

maybe bolt cutters in his hand...


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks Bmoffit. I figured your intentions were to find out who these guys were. 


Time for others to show they aren't just out to start stuff. Maybe he just can't see my posts....


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Here are a few of the pics of the guy from the original post trying to bend the tree over with a length of rope so he can slide the camera off the tree seeing that they didn't have their bolt cutters handy on this trip... Is this proof enough of an attempt larceny??? or as Palooka says "the proof is in the pudding"


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Unless that is a cellular camera your culprit isn't that bright!:lol: Wondering why he didn't take the sd card so his face wouldn't be front and center.


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

Yowsa! Those guys on state land are probably just going to put in fresh batteries.....yeah.


What do you doubters think now?????


Time to tell us what you know.....Bmoffit came through, can you?


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Liver and Onions said:


> I don't know what the rope is for, but I'm guessing that you are wrong about using it to bend over trees to help steal a camera. No limbs above the camera that need to be cut ?
> If the tree is that skinny it is not a good tree for hanging a camera. How long would it take to cut a skinny tree like that with a folding saw...seconds ?
> I did try an experiment this afternoon using a rope to bend over 2 small trees. 1 aspen and 1 ash. I did not hang a camera. I just could not get this to work. Maybe if I had tried trees smaller than my wrist. Maybe. Could you post a video of how you believe this rope trick would work in removing a camera ?
> 
> L & O


You have got to be kidding me.... there are a series of 30 some odd pictures with the camera pointing towards the ground from.... wait for it........these idiots attempting to steal the camera by bending the tree over.... No.... I'm not going to post a video on how they did it... some of you guys really need to keep your eye on the ball. This thread was started to identify two guys.... I didn't post it to have my integrity called into question. And I'm not going to start a thread just for sh^ts and grins to get people all riled up. I will tell you this... I hope to heaven that some of you that have posted negatively on this thread..... never end up on a jury....Cause there is gonna be a lot of bad guys walking free.

Mods... Please shut this down... The idea was to identify these guys... obviously no one knows them...


----------



## YOTEANTIDOTE (Dec 25, 2005)

Bmoffit,
I'm not calling you a liar, I believe you as a matter of fact. However the pics you posted prove nothing. Do they prove trespassing? Not at all, at least not with the pics posted. I don't get the rope trick either, and I'm unaware of a law for touching a camera that doesn't belong to you, again no proof in the pics that this is private/state.

Again I believe you but you say you don't want me on a jury....well I don't want you as the prosecutor.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

bmoffit said:


> You have got to be kidding me.... there are a series of 30 some odd pictures with the camera pointing towards the ground from.... wait for it........these idiots attempting to steal the camera by bending the tree over...
> ............


So apparently they could not get this rope trick to work either. I feel better about my failure.

I am thinking that these guys are not your serial camera thieves. They sound like they are new to the business and still working out the most promising methods. 

L & O


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

PalookaJoe said:


> At least he doesn't come on this site telling everyone that he hunted out of somebody else's blind like it is no big deal....




Again, every time the feed hole opens, something silly comes out. Are you familiar with how state land works? Saying that a 20 yr old shack on state land could be "somebody else's" makes you sound stupid. But based on a short review of your post history, sounding stupid isn't anything that you fear.

Motdean: 2+2=potato[/QUOTE]


When will this guy get enough strikes to be banned? I'm sick of his name calling!


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

PalookaJoe said:


> At least he doesn't come on this site telling everyone that he hunted out of somebody else's blind like it is no big deal....Are you familiar with how state land works?



Better question is....wait for it.....are you?


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

Magnet said:


> Maybe he was waiting there for his GPS to lock in so he could record the location of the bait pile he found while walking his dog.
> 
> You can read whatever you want into these pictures.
> 
> I've looked at all of these pictures that have been posted and haven't seen anyone stealing anything....??????


I read into it trespasser = illegal = scumbag = serial scumbag.


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

PalookaJoe said:


> At least he doesn't come on this site telling everyone that he hunted out of somebody else's blind like it is no big deal....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One thing we can be sure of...if it is not yours, well then it most assuredly was "somebody else's", no matter how old it is (I have a 20+ year old vehicle sitting in my barn, whose is it, is it not mine because of how old it is?) and if it did not have identification on it, then you were sitting in somebody else's blind illegally. We know this only because you told us. You are an admitted lawbreaker. Nobody is accusing you of that, we already know it is true because you told us so, unless you were lying...


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

PalookaJoe said:


> Again, every time the feed hole opens, something silly comes out. Are you familiar with how state land works? Saying that a 20 yr old shack on state land could be "somebody else's" makes you sound stupid. But based on a short review of your post history, sounding stupid isn't anything that you fear.
> 
> Motdean: 2+2=potato


 
:lol:

You are right. I am the dullest knife in the family drawer. I didn't realize that if somebody owned something for 20 years that it automatically became property of Palooka Joe.

I didn't think you read my posts. You obviously don't have any answers to my questions. You keep claiming that you know stuff and that people aren't who they say they are. 

If you want to PM me with those answers I have been asking, please feel free. 

I can see bmoffit's frustration. He simply asked for help and you seem to have some sort of vendetta against him.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Some of these responses are like saying....I see your picture of the dead buck, but it doesn't show you killing it even though you said you shot it on opening day?!?


----------



## pickle252 (Dec 24, 2013)

This is better than my favorite episodes of Judge Judy


----------



## zachattack (Nov 2, 2012)

Blueump said:


> When will this guy get enough strikes to be banned? I'm sick of his name calling!


Agreed.... This dude, pj, is a poacher...






poacher= "a person who hunts or catches game or fish illegally" -dictionary... He said he hunted out of an old blind on state land... Illegal...


----------



## pickle252 (Dec 24, 2013)

I always though if a stand or blind didn't have a name and adress on them they are free game. Didn't know it was that big of a deal


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

pickle252 said:


> I always though if a stand or blind didn't have a name and adress on them they are free game. Didn't know it was that big of a deal


Lots of things are made to be a big deal on here!:lol: If I seen a tree stand on state land and I was confident in the spot and no one was using it. I could care less if a name was on it or not! I would sit in it. I also don't bait and if I seen bait I wouldn't stop to see if it was over the legal limit. Because I really don't care to worry about someone's bait pile or get them in trouble for that matter over something so minor. But all hypothetical because I will never be on state land hunting. I had about all of that I could take for about the first ten years of my hunting career. 
All the b.s. aside I really hope he catches these scum!


----------



## PalookaJoe (Apr 2, 2012)

pickle252 said:


> I always though if a stand or blind didn't have a name and adress on them they are free game. Didn't know it was that big of a deal


EUREKA! WE HAVE A WINNER!!! Finally! 
Actually, If we read the laws regarding public land carefully, having your name on a blind or stand doesn't give you ANY exclusive right to use it. State land is first come first served. Of course I am an admitted violator and poacher. So take it for what its worth. Somehow, though, I kinda think that the DNR has bigger fish to fry than me for sitting in a broken down old shack.


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

PalookaJoe said:


> I had signed off on this thread....but I just can't resist. Most of you are Unbelievable! ARE YOU GUYS KIDDING?!
> Just like I said would happen......THESE PICTURES DON'T PROVE ANYTHING. HELLLLLOOOOO! Not only are they not the same guys as the original post (as he said they would be) but they show that, if anything, these guys are actually the world's WORST trail cam thieves in history.
> If this bunch of unknown dudes is a ring of trailcam thieves, HOW IS IT THAT YOU CONTINUE TO HAVE IMAGES OF THEM ON TRAILCAMS AT DISTANCES OF INSIDE 10 FEET?! WOULDN'T THE CAMERAS BE STOLEN??!!
> If I was a treestand/trailcam thief, I would carry a length of rope instead of bolt cutters, wouldn't you? Jesus!
> ...


What the hell is wrong with you?? You're not too brilliant are you? 

These scumbags, stealing or not, are TRESPASSERS!!! If they are caught on film on private property, they are TRESPASSING YOU JACKASS FOOL!

As for your "other" problem on state land, the guy with the stand you decided to sit in, should have rolled your ass down the hill. 

You are exactly the type of person that I don't want to see in the great outdoors. *You're just plain irritating.*


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

PalookaJoe said:


> EUREKA! WE HAVE A WINNER!!! Finally!
> Actually, If we read the laws regarding public land carefully, having your name on a blind or stand doesn't give you ANY exclusive right to use it.


Correct, but it was still illegal for you to sit in it with no ID on it, yours or theirs.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

PalookaJoe said:


> I had signed off on this thread....but I just can't resist. Most of you are Unbelievable! ARE YOU GUYS KIDDING?!
> Just like I said would happen......THESE PICTURES DON'T PROVE ANYTHING.


You sound nervous. Tell me you're not the guy in the picture Joe.


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

pickle252 said:


> I always though if a stand or blind didn't have a name and adress on them they are free game. Didn't know it was that big of a deal


Its illegal to not have a name and address on your stand. If your found sitting in it its considered yours....


----------



## zachattack (Nov 2, 2012)

Palooka has been banned (according to his profile)... Let this be an example of "don't poach"!!!


----------



## pickle252 (Dec 24, 2013)

droptine989 said:


> Its illegal to not have a name and address on your stand. If your found sitting in it its considered yours....


So what is stopping people from putting their name on an unmarked stand. I guess it doesn't make any sense to me. I have posted up in a stand on state land that i knew was unused, i did know the owner though just in passing. We helped each other bait when the other wasn't there. I knew it was unmarked but who is to say it wasnt mine and i was going to remove it that night? Am i required to have my name and adress on my climber that i take in and out daily? I know a shack is a whole different story, but i think people are grabbing at straws in order to convict PJ. I am not taking sides, just playing devils advocate


----------



## pickle252 (Dec 24, 2013)

pickle252 said:


> So what is stopping people from putting their name on an unmarked stand. I guess it doesn't make any sense to me. I have posted up in a stand on state land that i knew was unused, i did know the owner though just in passing. We helped each other bait when the other wasn't there. I knew it was unmarked but who is to say it wasnt mine and i was going to remove it that night? Am i required to have my name and adress on my climber that i take in and out daily? I know a shack is a whole different story, but i think people are grabbing at straws in order to convict PJ. I am not taking sides, just playing devils advocate


Before people start jumping on me, to be clear.......i used the legal limit of bait jst split it up between the two sites.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

pickle252 said:


> So what is stopping people from putting their name on an unmarked stand. I guess it doesn't make any sense to me. I have posted up in a stand on state land that i knew was unused, i did know the owner though just in passing. We helped each other bait when the other wasn't there. I knew it was unmarked but who is to say it wasnt mine and i was going to remove it that night? * Am i required to have my name and adress on my climber that i take in and out daily? * I know a shack is a whole different story, but i think people are grabbing at straws in order to convict PJ. I am not taking sides, just playing devils advocate


2.8 Hunt with bow and arrow from scaffold, raised platform, or tree allowed; taking deer or bear with firearm from scaffold, raised platform or tree allowed; use of scaffold, platform, ladder, steps or certain other devices in taking an animal on publicly owned lands, exception.

Sec. 2.8 A person may hunt with a crossbow or a bow and arrow from a scaffold, raised platform, or tree. A person taking deer or bear with a firearm may use a scaffold, raised platform, or tree. A person taking fox or coyote with a firearm one-half hour before sunrise to one-half hour after sunset may use a scaffold, raised platform, or tree, pursuant to all other hunting regulations. In taking an animal, a person shall not do any of the following on publicly owned lands:
(1) Permanently construct or affix to a tree or other natural feature a scaffold, platform, ladder, steps or any other device to assist in climbing a tree, or use any item that penetrates the cambium of a tree in the construction or affixing of any device to assist in climbing a tree. 
(2) Use or occupy a scaffold, raised platform, ladder, or step that has been permanently affixed or attached to any tree or other natural feature.
(3) Nothing in this section shall prohibit a scaffold or platform temporarily affixed to a tree by use of a T-bolt or similar device supplied by the manufacturer at the time the scaffold or platform was purchased.
*(4) Use or occupy a scaffold or raised platform without having first etched, engraved, implanted, burned, printed, or painted on the scaffold or raised platform, the name and address of the user in legible English easily read from the ground. *
(5) Use, occupy, or place a scaffold, raised platform, ladder, steps, or any other device to assist in climbing a tree if the scaffold, raised platform, ladder, steps, or other device is on public lands earlier than September 1 of each year or is not removed by March 1.


----------



## Dynrat (Jun 13, 2003)

pickle252 said:


> So what is stopping people from putting their name on an unmarked stand. I guess it doesn't make any sense to me. I have posted up in a stand on state land that i knew was unused, i did know the owner though just in passing. We helped each other bait when the other wasn't there. I knew it was unmarked but who is to say it wasnt mine and i was going to remove it that night? Am i required to have my name and adress on my climber that i take in and out daily? I know a shack is a whole different story, but i think people are grabbing at straws in order to convict PJ. I am not taking sides, just playing devils advocate


Pickle,

Not trying to jump on you. Just giving my perspective. Does breaking the law only count if you get caught? Or if it can be proven? Or are you a lawbreaker either way? I don't mean you. I'm talking about the other guy. The law states that any blind left on state land has to be clearly identified. He showed up before sunrise that morning so it had obviously been left overnight. Hence the blind was illegal, but he hunted from it. Hunting from an illegally placed blind makes you a lawbreaker. Now do I think he should be tarred and feathered in the public square over it? No. On the other hand I wouldn't admit to that and then try and railroad someone else on the same forum. His whole pretense in this discussion was that the OP couldn't "prove" his claim through the photos, yet he made no attempt to "prove" his claims or present any evidence either.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

pickle252 said:


> So what is stopping people from putting their name on an unmarked stand. I guess it doesn't make any sense to me. I have posted up in a stand on state land that i knew was unused, i did know the owner though just in passing. We helped each other bait when the other wasn't there. I knew it was unmarked but who is to say it wasnt mine and i was going to remove it that night? Am i required to have my name and adress on my climber that i take in and out daily? I know a shack is a whole different story, but i think people are grabbing at straws in order to convict PJ. I am not taking sides, just playing devils advocate



Climber must be marked too by law. Now how many co write a ticket I don't know but it is the law.


----------



## pickle252 (Dec 24, 2013)

casscityalum said:


> Climber must be marked too by law. Now how many co write a ticket I don't know but it is the law.


Right on. Did not know that. I get it why people are upset with the guy. I do undrstand the OP was simply using a valuable recourse to try to identify the people who he said were trespass on his land, and PJ made a claim otherwise, which led a people to doubt the word of moffit. I do hope that if these guys are breaking to the law that do do get caught. Any new news on the situation?


----------



## pickle252 (Dec 24, 2013)

I personally thought the screenshots of the people are clear enough to be able to identify the people


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

pickle252 said:


> I personally thought the screenshots of the people are clear enough to be able to identify the people


They are if the right person looks at the picture. I wanted them enhanced so you all could see the name and company on one of the guys jacket


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

BlackRhino said:


> What the hell is wrong with you?? You're not too brilliant are you?
> 
> These scumbags, stealing or not, are TRESPASSERS!!! If they are caught on film on private property, they are TRESPASSING YOU JACKASS FOOL!
> 
> ...


How can you not love this place!:lol::lol::lol:
This is where my daily comedy comes from!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

johnhunter247 said:


> How can you not love this place!:lol::lol::lol:
> This is where my daily comedy comes from!


Yeah! Anybody heard from WM H BONNEY lately? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

QDMAMAN said:


> Yeah! Anybody heard from WM H BONNEY lately? :lol::lol::lol:


I miss that guy too! He just has a way of making everyone laugh constantly! I would like to see his stand up routine.:lol:


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

pickle252 said:


> I always though if a stand or blind didn't have a name and adress on them they are free game. Didn't know it was that big of a deal


I know its legal to use any blind on state land but why?Part of hunting is figuring out where the deer move through.And if it was my blind and I came to use it and some one was in it I would give him a peace of my mind also but not threaten him.Its just the moral thing to do make your own blind.


----------



## pickle252 (Dec 24, 2013)

bmoffit said:


> They are if the right person looks at the picture. I wanted them enhanced so you all could see the name and company on one of the guys jacket


Well, cant you just say the name and company? Seems like you might get a lead a little quicker than your neighbor is at supplying an email.


----------



## pickle252 (Dec 24, 2013)

steve myers said:


> I know its legal to use any blind on state land but why?Part of hunting is figuring out where the deer move through.And if it was my blind and I came to use it and some one was in it I would give him a peace of my mind also but not threaten him.Its just the moral thing to do make your own blind.


Well in my circumstance, i was working together with the other hunter. If i didnt feel like packing my climber and everything else, i would just sit in his if i knew he wasnt there. In scouting i saw a few others, unmarked. Never sat in them though. My problem with sitting in a stand your not familiar with is the safety aspect. You never know if its going to break and next thing you know your never hunting again. My wife works as a therapist at U of M hospital and it happens alot.


----------



## fishon-fishoff (Apr 2, 2005)

Blueump said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Again, every time the feed hole opens, something silly comes out. Are you familiar with how state land works? Saying that a 20 yr old shack on state land could be "somebody else's" makes you sound stupid. But based on a short review of your post history, sounding stupid isn't anything that you fear.
> ...


 
When will this guy get enough strikes to be banned? I'm sick of his name calling![/QUOTE]


CO Mike Hearn was able to close out an *illegal* permanent deer blind complaint that had been left on state land for the previous four years. A hunter was located in the blind during an evening hunt and interviews determined that he was the original builder of the blind. He was ticketed for the violation, which was his sixth hunting/fishing related ticket issued by conservation officers in the area. 

So how was that 20 year old blind not illegal? I'm confused on who is right....you or the CO!


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

fishon-fishoff said:


> CO Mike Hearn was able to close out an *illegal* permanent deer blind complaint that had been left on state land for the previous four years. A hunter was located in the blind during an evening hunt and interviews determined that he was the original builder of the blind. He was ticketed for the violation, which was his sixth hunting/fishing related ticket issued by conservation officers in the area.
> 
> So how was that 20 year old blind not illegal? I'm confused on who is right....you or the CO!




I think that there was general consensus that it was illegal.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

bmoffit said:


> They are if the right person looks at the picture. I wanted them enhanced so you all could see the name and company on one of the guys jacket


Was there ever any update on this case?


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Curious as well.

I want to see the 30 pics of the camera facing the ground.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Curious as well.
> 
> I want to see the 30 pics of the camera facing the ground.


:lol:

And I would still like to see a video of someone demonstrating that trick with the rope that helps thieves steal trail cameras. 

L & O


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

I can't believe I got sucked into reading this soap opera thread again...
Oh the humanity!....


----------



## GillCommander15 (May 1, 2011)

I read every comment through this entire thread up until page 8 and I couldnt handle any more of it. The guys simply is asking who is in the pictures he's posting. He explained himself pretty well actually. Its not anybodys buisness whether or not he gets some sort of justice out of it, but he was willing to share it with us as a means of "entertainment." A select few of you took it upon yourselves to embarass your reputation and pretty much cork the bottle with any kind of help you may need in the future. This is supposed to be a SHARE and CARE kind of environment and a means to get information from a broad spectrum of those with the same passions/hobbies. As far as this thread concerns originally. I have no idea who those people are, but if someone has information would ya just help the man out.


----------

